# chainsaw carving.......



## Vman (Mar 11, 2006)

i may venture a crack at this to try to make a bear or two. i know i should get a carving bar....but which saw? saws i considered are ms170, ms180, or a cs346? any suggestions?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 11, 2006)

You can carve with any small saw BUT, power, the ability to run the "right
chain" (around here it's 1/4 inch) and the use of a carving bar (low kickback real small tip) are nice. Preferred saws for the guys I know - 020AVP, 020AV, 015, MS192T...MS200 and 200T.... The MS180 is probably a nice choice but talk to carvers that have used the PMN (.043) chains and see if they like it.


----------



## chainsawbob1 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Ahem.........*

I just have to get my 2.5 cents worth in on this one... He's right, you really need a small saw. I wouldn't recommend just any one. Commercial grade or none in my opinion. When you rev it up you want the r's to flatten out to no vibe or very little at least. In my experience, the small Stihls don't give you much midline operation smoothly. It's all or none. Anyway, the ms200 is good but way overpriced and the fluid capacities are tiny. I hate to have to refuel every 10 minutes or so! Try out the ECHO saws. They only make one small consumer grade saw (CS-440) the rest are commercial grade. I've been testing their new one out, CS-370, it will replace the cs-346's. It's not for sale yet but will be soon for the same price as the 346. ($269.99) Very smooth running saw. Great balance and a good filter system. Cannon carving bars are tops. I've used them all and only one other compares in my opinion, it however isn't available in the US. I sell all of the above. I also use all of the above every day. I am very hard on equipment and it holds up. See ya.
Bob
www.echo-usa.com/king
www.chainsaw-art.com


----------



## jp hallman (Mar 12, 2006)

Any of the electric saws good for carving?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 12, 2006)

jp hallman said:


> Any of the electric saws good for carving?




Not the $80 junk sold at the box stores... and commercial grade Electric saws are is as expensive as the gas powered pro saws..


----------



## troutfisher (Feb 27, 2007)

Vman said:


> i may venture a crack at this to try to make a bear or two. i know i should get a carving bar....but which saw? saws i considered are ms170, ms180, or a cs346? any suggestions?



I have a MS170 set up for carving, I like it. It has a inboard clutch, so changing the sprocket is easy. I got my sprocket from Bailey's. If you buy a saw that does not have an adjustable oiler, TRY IT OUT. Take the saw outside and run it before you buy it. Be sure the saw oils good, carving bars are expensive.


----------



## troutfisher (Feb 27, 2007)

Vman said:


> i may venture a crack at this to try to make a bear or two. i know i should get a carving bar....but which saw? saws i considered are ms170, ms180, or a cs346? any suggestions?



"Echo" is a dirty word.


----------



## Marine5068 (Jun 28, 2021)

chainsawbob1 said:


> *Ahem.........*
> 
> I just have to get my 2.5 cents worth in on this one... He's right, you really need a small saw. I wouldn't recommend just any one. Commercial grade or none in my opinion. When you rev it up you want the r's to flatten out to no vibe or very little at least. In my experience, the small Stihls don't give you much midline operation smoothly. It's all or none. Anyway, the ms200 is good but way overpriced and the fluid capacities are tiny. I hate to have to refuel every 10 minutes or so! Try out the ECHO saws. They only make one small consumer grade saw (CS-440) the rest are commercial grade. I've been testing their new one out, CS-370, it will replace the cs-346's. It's not for sale yet but will be soon for the same price as the 346. ($269.99) Very smooth running saw. Great balance and a good filter system. Cannon carving bars are tops. I've used them all and only one other compares in my opinion, it however isn't available in the US. I sell all of the above. I also use all of the above every day. I am very hard on equipment and it holds up. See ya.
> Bob
> ...


I'll take that tool advice as you would be one to know.
I was checking out your carvings on Facebook. Looks like you've been at it a while and way above most of our skill sets here.
Looks like a wonderful, happy life of a chainsaw artist.
I bet it feels good to do what you love and have the support of a good woman too.
Best of luck in all of your future carvings, competitions, travel and time here.
We may just tap your brain for a tip now and then.
I do need a bear carving for my front entrance on the new rock wall.


----------

